# Magnetventil Ansteuerung SPS



## micha89 (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hätte eine simple Frage zum Thema "Ansteuerung eines Magnetventils". Ich möchte eine 2/2Wege-Ventil mit meiner SPS ansteuern. Es sollen nur die Funktionen geöffnet und geschlossen ermöglicht werden.
Wie muss ich da verfahren? Wie und wo muss ich das Ventil anschließen? Ganz normal über einen Ausgang des Grundgeräts? Habe eine Mitsubishi Fx2N mit einem AD- und DA -Wandler. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

M. M. nach sollte ein MV niemals direkt an eine DA-Karte angeschlossen werden, sondern über ein Koppelrelais.

DA --> Relais
Relais --> MV

War das die Frage?


MfG


----------



## micha89 (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Also ein Relais ist vorhanden, sorry, dass ich das nicht vermerkt hatte.
Kann ich das Magnetventil auch einfach über einen Ausgang des Grundgeräts ansteuern. Also eine Leitung am Grundgerät. die andere am netzteil?...so könnte ich EIN/AUS steuern. oder nicht?


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo


micha89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Also ein Relais ist vorhanden, sorry, dass ich das nicht vermerkt hatte.
> Kann ich das Magnetventil auch einfach über einen Ausgang des Grundgeräts ansteuern. Also eine Leitung am Grundgerät. die andere am netzteil?...so könnte ich EIN/AUS steuern. oder nicht?


 
Theoretisch JA, wenn dein Ausgang das hergibt (Was hat das MV für eine Leistung / was gibt der Ausgang an Stom her)

ABER:
was passiert mit dem DA, wenn das MV einen Schlag weghat?
Karte defekt?
Gerät defekt?


PS:
Sag mal, du hast aber schon irgendwie Ahnung von einem geschlossenen Stromkreis oder gar E-Technik?
Ich hoffe, deine Basteleien führen nicht irgendwie zu Gefährdungen oder sowas 

MfG


----------



## micha89 (14 Mai 2010)

Also um deine unterste Frage mal zu beantworten...ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet, aber keine Angst, bin sehr vorsichtig.

Also ich meine jetzt nicht das MV an den DA anzuschließen, sondern direkt an einen normalen Ausgang des Grundgeräts. Sprich, der Ausgang wird bei einer bestimmten Bedinung gesetzt, somit müsste dann ja dort Spannung anliegen, was das Magnetventil auslöst.
Stellt sich nur die Frage ob da genügend Spannung anliegt. Allerdings hat es einen 230V-Anschluss.

Das MV ist ein 24VDC.

Danke! Grüße


----------



## the_elk (14 Mai 2010)

Hi,

wenn dir dein Ausgang 230V schaltet, kannst du das MV für 24V auf keinen Fall direkt anschließen. Nach dem ersten Einschalten würde die Spule des MVs abrauchen.
Dann bleibt dir nur wie schon beschrieben überein Relais zu gehen. Du brauchst dann ein 230V-Relais, das dir 24V auf das MV schaltet.
Normalerweise gibt es aber auch 230V Spulen, die man einfach austauschen kann. Die könntest du dann direkt an den Ausgang anschließen, vorrausgesetzt der Strom reicht.

Gruß


----------



## micha89 (14 Mai 2010)

Okey verstehe. Allerdings messe ich an den Ausgängen des Grundgeräts meiner SPS 24V. Müsste dass dann nicht gehen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Mai 2010)

micha89 schrieb:


> Okey verstehe. Allerdings messe ich an den Ausgängen des Grundgeräts meiner SPS 24V. Müsste dass dann nicht gehen?




Wenn der Verbraucher (Ventilspule) mehr Strom zieht, als der Ausgang hergeben kann, dann wird es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwo ziemlich warm werden... Und nach Murphy's Gesetz ist es genau da, wo es irreparabel oder schweineteuer ist! 

Gruß,

cia


----------



## micha89 (15 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Habe es jetzt ganz einfach so gemacht, dass das MV an einer externen Stromversorgung hängt und ich an dem Ausgang der SPS das Relais angeschlossen habe, welches einfach die Stromzufuhr des Magnetventils zulässt oder eben nicht;-)

Grüße,
Micha


----------

